# My dog...



## celtic_crippler (Dec 30, 2009)

My dog sleeps about 20 hours a day.  

She has her food prepared for her.  She can eat whenever she wants, 24/7/365 and her meals are provided at no cost to her.  

She visits the Dr. once a year for her checkup, and any time during the year if any medical needs arise.  For this she pays nothing, and nothing is required of her. 

She lives in a nice neighborhood in a house that is much larger than she needs, but she is not required to do any upkeep.  If she makes a mess, someone else cleans it up. 

She has her choice of luxurious places to sleep.  She receives these accommodations absolutely free.  She is living like a queen, and has absolutely no expenses whatsoever.  

All of her costs are picked up by others who go out and earn a living every day. 

Considering all of these things I suddenly had an epiphany; my dog must be a Democrat!

Does that mean cats are Republican?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

My cats were all registered to vote by Acorn and insist the voted for Obama and his no kibble left behind promise.  Also, someone slipped them some gooshy.


----------

